# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Gallbladder Surgery?

## Rawr

Anybody here had their Gallbladder removed? I just had mine removed less than a month ago & been trying to cope. I had to be put on Cholestyramine cause I was going to the restroom with an upset stomach 10 times a day or more. I just started it a few days ago. It kinda helps but not all the way. I'm hoping it'll get more in my system & start working better. A friend of mine takes it & says it does wonders for her. My condition when I was in the Hospital was just really severe. I had Gallstones & my Gallbladder was so swollen that it started getting stuck in my Ribs giving me really bad chest/back pain. I had to be rushed back into Emergency Surgery ASAP cause it was about to rupture & do some worse damage on me. I even had to have a drain tube in me for an entire week which SUCKED. It hurt the entire time it was in me & hurt even worse when they removed it. Finally the open wound where it was has closed. I was in the Hospital for 2 days before they would let me go home which is abnormal for Gallbladder surgery. 

It really sucks living without one cause now I can't eat as much as I use to nor a lot of the stuff I use to love without getting sick. I've been losing weight as well which isn't so bad lol but still. I've had friends that still have Gallbladders tell me that they think it isn't a big deal at all. I pretty much just laugh & tell them that they better pray they never have to live without theirs. I'm only 19 years old at that. But enough about me. Share your experience here. I'd love to read about it & see if I can relate to anyone else. Also is there a medication you're taking that helps you?  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

I have not had gallbladder surgery however I wanted to stop by your post and give you a great big hug because you seem so brave  :Hug:

----------


## Rawr

> I have not had gallbladder surgery however I wanted to stop by your post and give you a great big hug because you seem so brave



Awwwweeeee thank you!  ::):   :Hug:

----------


## Total Eclipse

:butterfly:

----------


## Chantellabella

I had my gallbladder removed about 5 years ago, but I had none of the problems you listed. I'm so sorry you had to go through all that. 

I did have a nurse tell me that she had similar problems like you did for about a year and then they went away.

Maybe I didn't have any problems because being from New Orleans, our stomachs have evolved to cast iron to be able to eat so much cayenne pepper.

----------


## Tinkerbell

Sorry Rawr that you are going through such hell.  I've had my gallbladder removed and it was the best thing that happened to me.  Mine had died and quit working except to cause me a lot of pain, unable to eat many foods, and voluminous vomiting and on medication that made me dizzy.  Now all I have to remember is to eat in the morning or else I will have problems by lunch.
Good luck and I hope things look up for you soon.

----------

